# Used Smith & Wesson 5906 for $330?



## kg333

I noted a surplus site I frequent was selling surplus used 5906s at $329.95:
http://www.aimsurplus.com/product.aspx?item=F1SW5906&groupid=3

I was curious as to the thoughts of the forum on the 5906, and whether this was a good deal. I don't know much about S&W guns, although from the looking around I've done, it seems the 5906 is a respectable firearm.

Also figured I post it just in case any of you wanted to grab one before they're gone, this site usually moves their stock pretty quick. :smt033

KG


----------



## Ungerc

*5906 for $330*

I have a Model 6906 in 9mm and use it for CCW. Have gunsmith or someone gun savy look it over etc. before you buy used. A very realiable weapon.


----------



## shootalot523

*Smith & wesson*

The 5906 is a great gun. I have a 3913 (single stack, alloy frame) which in my opinion is better to carry, due to the weight and the single stack mag. You can't go wrong with any of the 3rd generation Smith & Wesson autos. Your 5906 will be a nice shooting gun. I actually prefer these older autos to the new polymer framed guns.


----------



## island18

I'm looking all over for a 3913, but so far no luck


----------



## kg333

shootalot523 said:


> The 5906 is a great gun. I have a 3913 (single stack, alloy frame) which in my opinion is better to carry, due to the weight and the single stack mag. You can't go wrong with any of the 3rd generation Smith & Wesson autos. Your 5906 will be a nice shooting gun. I actually prefer these older autos to the new polymer framed guns.


I didn't end up going with it, but I'll keep that info in mind when I do decide to go shopping for one. Thanks!

KG


----------



## nrd515525

That's a good price on a 5906 in decent cosmetic shape. I just lucked out and got one in the box, looks almost new, for $325, with two mags. An equal 5906 usually is about $400.


----------



## dondavis3

CDNN has :

S&W 6906 for $329

S&W 5906 for $299

Buy Gun Accessories, Hi-Capacity Mags, Scopes, Gun Parts & More at CDNN Sports, Inc.

I bought a 5906 for old time memories and it was in great shape.










It's a very good gun & a great price ... built like a tank ..

Still a good shooter.

Better get ya one.

:smt1099


----------



## kg333

Dang it, why must you post tempting things when I'm out of "discretionary income"? :smt082

I'll keep an eye on it though, at $300 I might just go ahead and see if I can work it into my budget. Thanks for the link!

KG


----------



## dondavis3

I was going to the range today anyway.

So after posting this ... I decided to take the 5906 along.

If you were there you'd have seen the smile on my face.

It brings back good memories and is still (20 + years later) still a fine gun.

:smt1099


----------

